# table top edgebander



## footinturf (7 Jan 2010)

I was looking for ideas on how to build in my tabletop edgebander into a permanent bench, for edging longer panels. I use it quite a lot and have the space to build a bench around 700 * 1500. Any ideas, pictures or advice would be great.


----------



## houtslager (7 Jan 2010)

it might help if you let us know which hand held unit you have, I've seen a few in my travels built into benches, different machines required differing solutions.

hs


----------



## footinturf (7 Jan 2010)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=364823&name=edge+bander&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=0

This is not the same make or model , but it is close enough to mine to give an idea


----------



## houtslager (7 Jan 2010)

Yep, like one I saw in aBremen, FELDER GERMANY do a table for it, so maybe Felder UK can give you more details.

hth,

hs


----------



## George_N (7 Jan 2010)

Why not laminate a bench top out of a few layers of MDF and rout a cutout to take the edge bander, such that the edge bander work surface is flush with (or a testemeter below) the surrounding bench, much the same as setting a router mounting plate in a router table top? I guess it would also be best to laminate both sides of the bench top for durability.


----------

